# Ukrainian Zaslon Countermeasures System



## tomahawk6 (30 Sep 2011)

Ran across this system today and it looks like it would be a great fit for NATO armored vehicles.












Exploding fragments detonate incoming warhead.


----------



## Intrepidus (30 Sep 2011)

So you're saying it will detonate the missle before it hits the tank?  Seems pretty good but I guess the further away the missle could be detonated the better.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Sep 2011)

If you are in a tank with reactive armor plus this system,it would seem to me that the crew wouldnt have an issue with the fragments.


----------



## GAP (30 Sep 2011)

Like a mini phallax? any more info on it?


----------



## a_majoor (30 Sep 2011)

Isreal has two different systems: Trophy and Iron Fist.

Russia uses Arena and Drozd

This system looks much smaller and more self contained, and it would be interesting to see if it could be fitted to a LAVIII chassis.


----------



## Redeye (30 Sep 2011)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> So you're saying it will detonate the missle before it hits the tank?  Seems pretty good but I guess the further away the missle could be detonated the better.



Doesn't even need to be that far away - in the case of HEAT or HESH even a fairly small standoff would keep the warhead from having the intended effect.


----------

